# New Year Fitness Committment



## BossyCow (Jan 14, 2009)

Our department launched a new year fitness challenge. We are going to increase our health, lose weight and increase strength in the coming year. Before drill each week we're going to have a few minutes of stretching/warm up exercises and some of us are going to walk the track at the local school in our bunker gear for exercise.

We're also going to approach a local gym about a department group rate.

I'm thinking some sort of measure the pounds lost scale.. like a jar with a penny in it for each pound lost.. anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## buscommando (Jan 15, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> I'm thinking some sort of measure the pounds lost scale.. like a jar with a penny in it for each pound lost.. anyone have any other ideas?



I need to gain weight, I'm tall for my 165lb - but I've got to stand for 8 hours at work (can't study at work) and read two or three hours at night, so I don't get to move around much between classes and real life.

Have you seen this? I'm going to try it again if I can condition myself to wake up earlier.
http://hundredpushups.com/


----------



## spisco85 (Jan 15, 2009)

buscommando if you are looking to gain weight for your height I highly recommend Starting Strength: Basic Barbell  by Mark Rippetoe.


----------



## buscommando (Jan 15, 2009)

spisco85 said:


> buscommando if you are looking to gain weight for your height I highly recommend Starting Strength: Basic Barbell  by Mark Rippetoe.



Thanks for the tip, the reviews make it look pretty promising!

Arrg, neither of library systems in the adjacent counties have it... I'm going to try to have them order it for me.


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 15, 2009)

As near as I can tell the best tool for gaining weight is age. But I don't know how to hurry up that process for ya!


----------



## marineman (Jan 15, 2009)

buscommando, I graduated high school at 6'4 145lbs. I now weigh 185 which is right where I want to stay so I can meet our flight teams 200lb requirement some day. I ate like a pig (honestly 6-7000 cals/day), I believe it's in Mark Rippetoes book that it says that with our metabolism if you want to gain weight you should drink a gallon of whole milk each day. I'm lactose intolerant so that didn't work for me but none the less pound every high calorie food you can find.

You don't have to get the book, here's a link to the basics of the program that includes the workouts. http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=712752 
They only take 30ish minutes each but if you follow the program to a T you will get much stronger in a hurry and will also gain some healthy mass. Remember to eat, eat, eat. 

Now before everybody takes this advice and complains that they got fat, the diet advice is only for those with an insane metabolism. The Mark Rippetoe program however is great for everyone, I mix this one in from time to time with all of the bodyweight exercises to keep balanced.


----------



## buscommando (Jun 11, 2009)

*Checking in*

Well, six months into the year - how are these new year's resolutions going? I'm healthier but haven't gained much weight, though I'd like to think I have some good excuses.

How about those trying to lose?


----------

